
The Startups That Have Raised More Than $1B - bane
https://www.axios.com/minotaurs-companies-raised-more-than-1-billion-99250290-99b7-435d-82f9-810d172478cc.html
======
Nevermark
Minotaurs? I would call them "Monetaurs".

